
Elon Musk gets personal about his 'terrible lows' and 'unrelenting stress' - cristianpascu
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/31/elon-musk-is-bipolar-has-terrible-lows-and-unrelenting-stress.html
======
eli_gottlieb
Poor man. It's almost a fraction as bad as the stress people face working for
him!

